# The Hand in Hand - quiz night - new owners...



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all

The Hand is under new management.. Their official opening is on the 28th and they'll have Karaoke and such... 

But this coming this Thursday the 13th is their first quiz night hosted by Carlos.. Who claims to be the most intelligent man on New Park Road... Yeah right! Could mean an easy win... Prizes are secret and splendid... I'll personally front £20 if an Urban75 team beats mine...

8pm start... 

There are numerous other benefits with our new landlords that I will spring on you when the time is right...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Hi all
> 
> The Hand is under new management.. Their official opening is on the 28th and they'll have Karaoke and such...
> 
> ...



hm, could be interesting.

I don't do quiz nights but I like listening to them.  Been to the Elm Park one recently and it's really hard (or I'm just thick)


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a bit far up the hill for me, but I wish them all the best!


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 8, 2011)

I reckon I'll try it


----------

